# iliinois agility test



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

in my upcoming police exam, one area of the physical test is an agility test. i was wondering what this was, what is consisted of, and how i should train for it?


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Illinois agility test is a timed sprint. It is a short course of maybe twenty feet or so and lined with five +/- cones. You serpentine the cones back and forth four times with slight variation in each direction. As for training, do some wind sprints I guess.

Good Luck


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

jason, welcome to *Mass*Cops, you might have better luck at *illcops*.com, or Officer .com.
Agality tests vary from state to state. My advice for "getting ready" for it is to just get or stay in shape. You can't go wrong in life doing push-ups and sit-ups. Running is always a plus in the LE field, unless your applying for a desk job. If you can, lift weights. Not only does stregnth matter, but also flexability. No sense getting big if you can't wipe your own azz!

Other than that take my first advice. Contact some one in the area where you are taking the test, maybe the PD you are applying for?

Masscops is a great place to learn about Policing, but unless you're employeed in Mass, the laws, and testing ,el consejo pudo también estar en español! :roll:


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

MK,

The Illinois Agility Test is not strictly for Illinois. It is a test used world-wide to assist in determining ones level of fitness.

Jason,
My original explanation of the test was a bit vague and not exactly correct. This website will give you an exact description of what is expected.

Illinois Agility Test


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

JohnBarleycorn @ Wed Jun 23 said:


> MK,
> 
> The Illinois Agility Test is not strictly for Illinois. It is a test used world-wide to assist in determining ones level of fitness.


  Now don't I feel stupid  So its sort of like the *Minnesota* Personality Profile Inventorty test. ( which had me feeling more insane than i did before I took it)

Jason, My apologies,Good luck on the test 8)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That test appears to be rather narrow in its ability to accurately gauge fitness, hence the specificity of “agility” I guess.
Jason, I wonder if there might be more comprehensive fitness exams as part of specific departments screening processes?
Could you elaborate, I'm just curious. :?:


----------

